# Wore my Fursuit tail to school :P



## shootmister (Dec 11, 2012)

I gathered up the ball$ to wear my Fursuit tail I made to school, I wore it Monday and today
Overall it was pretty fun, The main reason I did it was to lure out some of the Furs in hiding and try to get to know them a bit. Of course going to school in your tail isent a great thing to do because people like to make rude comments and pull on it but I just said, "I can ware what I want and I can do what I want and just because your uncomfortable with yourself gives you no reason to hate on me". In the end I think I identified 3 or 4 possible furs so I say it was an overall success.

On my first day of waring it I felt like I was in a dream the whole day because It seems like something I would of never done.

Pictures of my tail: http://s1201.beta.photobucket.com/us...ibrary/Fursuit

PS. Sorry for my badly formatted post.
PSS. I'm a Junior

Life is to short to worry about what other people think, Just do what you love


----------



## Percy (Dec 11, 2012)

That's... nice, I guess?


----------



## Namba (Dec 11, 2012)

*wear


----------



## Avelore (Dec 11, 2012)

shootmister said:


> I gathered up the ball$ to ware my Fursuit tail I made to school, I wore it Monday and today



Gotta give credit where credit is due. Well done for summoning the courage to expose yourself like that.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 11, 2012)

Right on


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 11, 2012)

You wore a tail to school? You are such a furfag.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 11, 2012)

Good for you. Personally, I'd need more of a reason than "ball$" to wear something like that in public (someone asking me to for whatever reason, Halloween, cons, meets, etc.). I'd also need the materials to make it or the money to pay someone else to make it for me (more likely), and since I just put myself $2,000 in the hole for a fancy-schmancy new laptop, fursuiting is a little bit out of the question for me right now.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 11, 2012)

I agree. Ballsy.

But also stupid in terms of high risk for low reward. But i guess its worth it if you made more friends than enemies?


----------



## shootmister (Dec 11, 2012)

Validuz said:


> I agree. Ballsy.
> 
> But also stupid in terms of high risk for low reward. But i guess its worth it if you made more friends than enemies?



I like to mix things up too, People always seem to be so serious. 
I like to make everyone's day a bit different so they have something to remember. And if people laugh at me, Well at least I brought a bit of joy to them.


----------



## Dokid (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh well good for you. 

I plan on wearing my tail to school the last day I actually have school. 

Best part about being a senior it'll be a "so long people. Hope to never see this place ever again."


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 11, 2012)

At least no one spilled anything on it, which is a start.


----------



## Namba (Dec 11, 2012)

Man, don't do that again. Totally not worth the risk and definitely an invitation for an ass-whoopin' from fuckheads who like to target anyone who is even remotely different from them.


----------



## shootmister (Dec 11, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> At least no one spilled anything on it, which is a start.



Yes keep your Magical elf coffee away Grrr. Actually I would like to try some seeing as I just ran out of coffee


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 11, 2012)

shootmister said:


> Yes keep your Magical elf coffee away Grrr. Actually I would like to try some seeing as I just ran out of coffee



Why would I want to waste my delicious java? :/


A classmate of mine had that happen to her once. Fortunately it was made out of cheap fur, but still.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 11, 2012)

shootmister said:


> The main reason I did it was to lure out some of the Furs in hiding and try to get to know them a bit.


Why not start up a Furry club? You'll probably attract the wrong kinds of furs doing stuff like that, and you wouldn't even see it coming =P


----------



## Conker (Dec 11, 2012)

Probably would have been better if it weren't some goofy shade of turquoise.


----------



## Zerig (Dec 11, 2012)

shootmister said:


> The main reason I did it was to lure out some of the Furs in hiding and try to get to know them a bit.



Just make sure you wait at least ONE month before you try to have sex with them.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Dec 11, 2012)

I can't really see what's so enjoyable about wearing a tail to school, but if that's what warms your heart, then everything is fine and you're successful.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 11, 2012)

shootmister said:


> I can ware what I want and I can do what I want and just because your uncomfortable with yourself gives you no reason to hate on me



Wow, you're right.

I should start wearing diapers to school to see if anyone else wears them!  The haters are just jelly of my swag.

#YOLO


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 11, 2012)

Eh, maybe I'm inviting the situation to become worse by thinking this, but I don't really understand why people would wear a tail without ears (unless it's an animal without prominent ears like a lizard or something).
It just looks so... unbalanced?
Like wearing one glove, or one sock, or something.

At least no one harassed you over it.
I got enough shit in school, just for wearing my mallgoth clothes.

Also, just because someone makes a rude comment doesn't mean they're just "uncomfortable with themselves."
Stop that self-validating insecure bullshit. People have a right to dislike something.


----------



## Namba (Dec 11, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Wow, you're right.
> 
> I should start wearing diapers to school to see if anyone else wears them!  The haters are just jelly of my swag.
> 
> #YOLO


Not even for a million bucks.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 11, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Not even for a million bucks.



Meh, I'd do it for fifty bucks.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 12, 2012)

shootmister said:


> I gathered up the ball$ to wear my Fursuit tail I made to school, I wore it Monday and today


An animal-themed hoodie/clothes seem like they'd look good, but tails by themselves have always seemed awkward to me. I know it's sort of a pride thing, but still, I feel like if you're gonna show off pride, you might as well do it in style.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 12, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> Eh, maybe I'm inviting the situation to become worse by thinking this, but I don't really understand why people would wear a tail without ears (unless it's an animal without prominent ears like a lizard or something).
> It just looks so... unbalanced?
> Like wearing one glove, or one sock, or something.
> 
> ...


I'm not a fan of just ears on your head, then you have 4 visable ears that looks silly to me.  Ears on a beanie however look alright cuz the beanie hides the human ears.


----------



## Joey (Dec 12, 2012)

Meh.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 12, 2012)

I wore my tail around the city when a con was going on, felt good. <3


----------



## Brazen (Dec 12, 2012)

Guys, calm down, Kansas is a very progressive and open-minded place where things like these are customary.


----------



## RitsukaAo (Dec 12, 2012)

As much of a fur fag as I can be at times, I would not wear my tail for shits and giggles at my university. I guess at HS it would be different. (Though my school had a dress code) However, my uni wouldn't necessarily say "Take that shit off", it certainly would be giving the wrong impression to my professors (who I need to impress for reference reasons) and for potential employers that come to the uni looking for "bright" students to take in for paid internship.

TL;DR: Good for you, fuck that shit for me personally.


----------



## Taralack (Dec 12, 2012)

Even though its still in construction stages, that head looks awful.


----------



## ZerX (Dec 12, 2012)

Green_Knight said:


> Meh, I'd do it for fifty bucks.


I can give you 100usd if you record yourself doing it and uploading it to youtube. should be good for the lolz


----------



## BRN (Dec 12, 2012)

Haha, sweet!

+1 for your courage, +3 for having the personal confidence to go through with something silly. Bet you brightened up someone's day. No harm done, too.


----------



## Streetcircus (Dec 12, 2012)

One time, I saw a furry walking around wearing ears and a tail. _I _â€‹wanted to kick their ass.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 12, 2012)

Streetcircus said:


> One time, I saw a furry walking around wearing ears and a tail. _I _â€‹wanted to kick their ass.



Why? Because he wanted to express himself? Because he can do whatever he want?

Jealous? I dont understand why you would want to punch someone because of this...


----------



## BRN (Dec 12, 2012)

Validuz said:


> Why? Because he wanted to express himself? Because he can do whatever he want?
> 
> Jealous? I dont understand why you would want to punch someone because of this...



Streetcircus' posts tend to imply that he considers rules, the law, and the economy to be far more important than individuality, fun, or the happiness of people.

It is indeed rather strange.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 12, 2012)

SIX said:


> Streetcircus' posts tend to imply that he considers rules, the law, and the economy to be far more important than individuality, fun, or the happiness of people.
> 
> It is indeed rather strange.



Sad way to go through life :c
But. It's his choise and i won't punch him for it :V


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice, I would never do that in school. but in public sure. I asked my friends if I can wear my tail when I'm out with them as they know I'm a Furry and they said yes. So I'll probbaly order a tail and wear it out because YOLO.


----------



## PapayaShark (Dec 12, 2012)

So...you want a medal or something ._. Its not that interesting :I


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 12, 2012)

Even if I did have a tail and the courage to wear it to school, I'd be told to take it off as soon as I got in. In my school, if it isn't black, green, or purple (or all of them) it's against school rules. Sure, the tail's got purple on it, but it's white too, which would be a no-no.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 12, 2012)

OP pretty much did the equivalent of wearing your pants low in prison. Woopdie fucking doo!




My only question is to why furries want to only befriend and identify with only furries? Normal people too good for you or something? Do you not have the balls to talk to your friends about the stupid things you like?


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> My only question is to why furries want to only befriend and identify with only furries? Normal people too good for you or something? Do you not have the balls to talk to your friends about the stupid things you like?


.

I would image most already have average friends and just figure it would be nice to have bonus friends with the same interestes or hobbies. Not being able to share your hobbies or interests with the same kind of people is a bit boring.

And on topic i would never do anything like that, well i have. It was one of the worst winteres we ever had down here, decided to wear my ski mask which was MW2 themed on for shits and giggles. No thought it was funny and just took the piss. And thats why i will never try to have fun again.


----------



## Anubite (Dec 12, 2012)

It's the only hobby I don't talk to my friends about, doesn't really matter. As far as the tail thing, not something I would wear out and about being that I don't really wear things that are part of my hobby at least publicly. You don't see me walking around with a spess marhine helmet on screaming about the emperor and 40k.

Happy enough not looking like a jackass. 

To the OP, good to hear you enjoyed it at least and perhaps wearing it to draw other Furries out isn't a good thing. It's just a thing most people don't like to get labeled as especially in high school.


----------



## shootmister (Dec 12, 2012)

I sense a lack of Furry pride here. 
Some people sag so why cant I wear a tail.
Some people dye there hair hot pink why cant I wear a tail.
Some people cross dress why cant I wear a tail.

No I'm not a person that wears it 24/7.

Besides I'm a nice person and if people are rude well I didn't want to get to know them anyways. 
If you spend your whole life worrying what people think of you, What is the point of living.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 12, 2012)

shootmister said:


> I sense a lack of Furry pride here.
> Some people sag so why cant I wear a tail.
> Some people dye there hair hot pink why cant I wear a tail.
> Some people cross dress why cant I wear a tail.
> ...


So true. You should stand out from the crowd, be wild. wear a tail and not give a fuck what people think about it. I love this guy.


----------



## Anubite (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't feel like furry pride is something a lot of us have, its just a hobby, not something all life consuming. Your welcome to wear a tail, everyone will question different things as they always do. Also a lot of people are concerned with self image, its something I was kind of forced to be concerned with in highschool. Now that I'm out it doesn't really matter as much seeing as how different things are outside of that box that is highschool. When I went I never wanted to stick out, never had good experiences when I did try.


----------



## Taralack (Dec 12, 2012)

Anubite said:


> It's the only hobby I don't talk to my friends about, doesn't really matter. As far as the tail thing, not something I would wear out and about being that I don't really wear things that are part of my hobby at least publicly. You don't see me walking around with a spess marhine helmet on screaming about the emperor and 40k.



Me neither. Telling people you're associated with the furry fandom comes with its own brand of stigma - if you're talking to people around your own age and are internet-savvy, they will know it is mostly a sex related thing and sort of look at you funny. And if you're talking to people a lot older than you (ie. parent's age) it's very hard to explain what exactly the fandom is. It's one thing to say you hang around with Star Trek fans or anime fans, but what do you call furries? Fans of people with animal heads? Even in the context of fandoms, it's a little more than weird. 

If I really have to explain to someone why I participate in the fandom, I just say I'm doing it for the money. (which would not be a lie, honestly.)


----------



## Anubite (Dec 12, 2012)

Perfectly understandable. Sticking out never did me any good especially with the anxiety problems I had in highschool. There was one girl who wore a fursuit partial to school durring holloween and things didn't turn out well for her sadly. She's a bit of a bitch too, but she wore it and killed her respectability amongst the nerd groups, myself included because she was just brig obnoxious about it.


----------



## Taralack (Dec 12, 2012)

And to expand upon my previous reply, I don't understand why furries have this fixation on finding "others like them". Because of the nature of this fandom that is pretty much all-encompassing, it is actually a little difficult to find someone who shares the same interests as you - besides the furry thing. I sometimes have a hard time speaking to furries because they don't necessarily share the same interests I do. 

I mean there's the furry thing, but other than that, what else is there? :T


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 12, 2012)

shootmister said:


> I sense a lack of Furry pride here.
> Some people sag so why cant I wear a tail.
> Some people dye there hair hot pink why cant I wear a tail.
> Some people cross dress why cant I wear a tail.


But, I mean, in terms of your actual physical appearance, I don't see how a tail works. Surely there are other ways to display the fact that you're a furry while also looking good; nearly anyone would look at a tail and just be confused - it doesn't *go* with outfits that aren't fursuits.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 12, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> But, I mean, in terms of your actual physical appearance, I don't see how a tail works. Surely there are other ways to display the fact that you're a furry while also looking good; nearly anyone would look at a tail and just be confused - it doesn't *go* with outfits that aren't fursuits.



I guess the only clear way of showing you're a Furry is by buying a t-shirt. one with a paw in the middle with ''Furry Fandom, Deal with it'' is a good example.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 12, 2012)

shootmister said:


> I sense a lack of Pony pride here.
> Some people sag so why cant I wear a pony shirt.
> Some people dye there hair hot pink why cant I wear a pony shirt.
> Some people cross dress why cant I wear a pony shirt.
> ...



I hope that somewhat puts it into perspective. Even then, the shirt is probably still less stupid and less awkward than wearing a tail to high school. Enjoy the beatings.


----------



## PapayaShark (Dec 12, 2012)

shootmister said:


> I sense a lack of Furry pride here.
> Some people sag so why cant I wear a tail.
> Some people dye there hair hot pink why cant I wear a tail.
> Some people cross dress why cant I wear a tail.
> ...



You can wear your tail if you want, but I(and many others) couldn't care less. Its really not that important. 
If you don't care what people think, why did you make a thread about it? To get praised? 

And I have zero pride in being a furry. There is nothing to be proud of.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 12, 2012)

I've never had any problems finding other furs sharing the same interests as I do, but I live in the furry mecca do I didn't have to try very hard.  

See what I don't understand, is why your giving him shit or trying to find other furries to hang out with.


----------



## Anubite (Dec 12, 2012)

I reccommend the furs by location thread as a good start, internet is a good way to find local fur meets.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 12, 2012)

My life improved greatly upon entering this thread..


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 12, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> You can wear your tail if you want, but I(and many others) couldn't care less. Its really not that important.
> If you don't care what people think, why did you make a thread about it? To get praised?
> 
> And I have zero pride in being a furry. There is nothing to be proud of.



I know, right? I have zero pride in my desire to sometimes have anal sex with another man. There's nothing to be proud of.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 12, 2012)

That's perverse!


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh Lawdy!


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 12, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> You can wear your tail if you want, but I(and many others) couldn't care less. Its really not that important.
> If you don't care what people think, why did you make a thread about it? To get praised?
> 
> And I have zero pride in being a furry. There is nothing to be proud of.



"I don't care what other people think" is only half a sentence. The other half is, "unless they're saying good things about me."

I'm with you on that. Kinda hard to take pride in a hobby. It's not a big deal... at all.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 12, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> Kinda hard to take pride in a hobby. It's not a big deal... at all.


Nu-uh. My model train is better than yours :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 12, 2012)

To me a hobby is building models, keeping reef aquariums, etc..me being a furry is more of a lifestyle.  But that's just me.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 12, 2012)

ITT: Furries taking the fandom as a serious lifestyle change


----------



## Traven V (Dec 12, 2012)

Right on, you def have more courage than some I know >.>


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 12, 2012)

Validuz said:


> Nu-uh. My model train is better than yours :V



You wanna put money on that? XD



> To me a hobby is building models, keeping reef aquariums, etc..me being a furry is more of a lifestyle.  But that's just me.



Hey, whatever makes you happy is fine by me.  I just don't get it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 12, 2012)

My boyfriend is a fur, most of my friends in rl are furs, I go to all the local fur meets, I go to all the cons I can.  Hell most of my t shirts are furry related. I have a fursuit, planning on getting a second fursuit. Im just one big pile of furfag XD


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 12, 2012)

d.batty said:


> My boyfriend is a fur, most of my friends in rl are furs, I go to all the local fur meets, I go to all the cons I can.  Hell most of my t shirts are furry related.  I just one big pile of furfag XD



Like Danny from Count's Customs would say, "You can go as crazy with it as you like. As long as you're having fun with it, that's all that matters." (I watch way too much Pawn Stars. I don't care if it's fake or not.) Take your furfagginess and have yourself a grand ol' time!


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 12, 2012)

d.batty said:


> My boyfriend is a fur, most of my friends in rl are furs, I go to all the local fur meets, I go to all the cons I can.  Hell most of my t shirts are furry related. I have a fursuit, planning on getting a second fursuit. Im just one big pile of furfag XD



Same. the fandom is taking my life over and I like it. I would love a furry girlfriend to spend my live with, I would probbaly wear a tail everytime I go out, go to local conventions and furmeets alot.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 12, 2012)

shootmister said:


> I sense a lack of Furry pride here.
> Some people sag so why cant I wear a tail.
> Some people dye there hair hot pink why cant I wear a tail.
> Some people cross dress why cant I wear a tail.
> ...



It can work if you can pull it off properly. It's really hard to find stuff like ears/tails that actually look good.

The way you dress is also very important. If you dress like a dork, it will make you look like more of a dork.

If you dress like a badass freak, well... >.>

Anyway, sounds like it went okay so that's good XD


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 12, 2012)

Indeed sir 

OT-
Kudos to OP, if you want to have fun and try and lure out some potential fur friends by wearing your tail to school, I say go for it.  I knew of only one fur when I was in high school but she was more into gargoyles(Disney) than anything else.  I loved the show too so we had a lot to talk about.


----------



## Dokid (Dec 12, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I've never had any problems finding other furs sharing the same interests as I do, but I live in the furry mecca do I didn't have to try very hard.
> 
> See what I don't understand, is why your giving him shit or trying to find other furries to hang out with.



I know. It's nice to have a wide variety of friends to talk about things with. Everyone should have friends where you can talk about things with, otherwise it would get a bit boring.


----------



## badlands (Dec 12, 2012)

d.batty said:


> To me a hobby is building models, keeping reef aquariums, etc..me being a furry is more of a lifestyle.  But that's just me.



I agree with you on that front, it's more than a standard hobby. I rank 'furry' alongside being a metalhead, an interest that slightly changes the way you view the rest of life


----------



## Validuz (Dec 12, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> You can go as crazy with it as you like. As long as you're having fun with it, that's all that matters.


Putting that as my new sig.  Muahaha
I happend to agree quite strongly with it.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 12, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> Like Danny from Count's Customs would say, "You can go as crazy with it as you like. As long as you're having fun with it, that's all that matters." (I watch way too much Pawn Stars. I don't care if it's fake or not.) Take your furfagginess and have yourself a grand ol' time!







Validuz said:


> Putting that as my new sig.  Muahaha
> I happend to agree quite strongly with it.



Chewfox.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 12, 2012)

Uuuuuh, ok.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 12, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Chewfox.





> _"This account has been closed due to the following reason: User has  brought shame to the entire fandom for their own personal self gain."_


_
_Oh my god this is amazing, furry drama is amazing.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 12, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Chewfox.



That thing blew up a lot more than it needed to.

It had more to do with furries having an inferiority complex than Chewfox being a fatty with no social skills.

I mean, really. Nobody who is actually important watches Tyra Banks anyway. That show is for trailer trash.

Yet, Dragoneer banned her for being on the show :lol:


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh that neer', goin aroun bannin people on that Tyra


----------



## Validuz (Dec 12, 2012)

Wait what?

1. What is a chewfox
2. Who has been banned
3. Where's the drama in this thread?


----------



## Ricky (Dec 12, 2012)

Validuz said:


> Wait what?
> 
> 1. What is a chewfox
> 2. Who has been banned
> 3. Where's the drama in this thread?



[yt]IzVCa0oOrcM[/yt]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 12, 2012)

AaaaahhhahahahahHahahah.



Hambeast.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 12, 2012)

Ricky said:


> That thing blew up a lot more than it needed to.
> 
> It had more to do with furries having an inferiority complex than Chewfox being a fatty with no social skills.
> 
> ...



Remember Ricky! You can be as crazy with the furry fandom as you want with it as long as you have fun! Words chewfox lived by and what she was ultimately crucified for by the fandom she loved. Oh furries and their silly fandom.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah but we don't go on shit talk shows and proclaim all furries own fursuits and have sex in them.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 12, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Remember Ricky! You can be as crazy with the furry fandom as you want with it as long as you have fun! Words chewfox lived by and what she was ultimately crucified for by the fandom she loved. Oh furries and their silly fandom.



Yeah, but the difference is I can do that same thing and make it LOOK GOOD B)



d.batty said:


> Yeah but we don't go on shit talk shows and  proclaim all furries own fursuits and have sex in them.



That's true; she did imply it's ubiquitous.

Still, I really think I could pull that one off with a bit of thought.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 12, 2012)

"Furries;" They have sex while wearing animal costumes.

-_-; God damn the media. Stating it like all furries does it.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 12, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Yeah but we don't go on shit talk shows and proclaim all furries own fursuits and have sex in them.


Nah she didn't, she done goofed. She was on a gameshow, on TV, in front of a croud. Normal human beings goof up. Most people need professional training (and a script) not to. She handled things pretty damn well for the most part.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 12, 2012)

What? That's not a gameshow.....


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 12, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Yeah but we don't go on shit talk shows and proclaim all furries own fursuits and have sex in them.



And when did she say that? From what I saw she said some do, not all. Last I've seen from your posts and comments, you're in the % of furries that do. I can see why you hate her, your sex life got put on the spotlight for thousands of Americans to laugh at for 2 minutes then quickly forget about the next day.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 12, 2012)

Yup, you hit the nail on the head right there


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 12, 2012)

Such insolence, such arrogance, must be punished!


I think furries should be glad chewfox got picked out instead of chancing it on the other freaks you got in this fandom. She was the best case scenario.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 12, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> I think furries should be glad chewfox got picked out instead of chancing it on the other freaks you got in this fandom. She was the best case scenario.



True. During my run, I contemplated what I would have done if I were on the show.

I'd probably talk about all the zoos who fuck their dogs.

That would make the "fursuit sex" thing seem like nothing!


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 12, 2012)

Ricky said:


> True. During my run, I contemplated what I would have done if I were on the show.
> 
> I'd probably talk about all the zoos who fuck their dogs.
> 
> That would make the "fursuit sex" thing seem like nothing!



You would've been my furry hero.


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 12, 2012)

Ricky said:


> True. During my run, I contemplated what I would have done if I were on the show.
> 
> I'd probably talk about all the zoos who fuck their dogs.
> 
> That would make the "fursuit sex" thing seem like nothing!



It would be funny to encourage zoos to speak up for themselves, and then watch them get arrested as a result


----------



## BRN (Dec 12, 2012)

helioswolf said:


> It would be funny to encourage zoos to speak up for themselves, and then watch them get arrested as a result


The gradual slide to thought-crimes has _begun_


----------



## Ricky (Dec 12, 2012)

SIX said:


> The gradual slide to thought-crimes has _begun_



True. That should have been worded way better. I think helios was referring to all the people who were posting about their "activities" on FA when they might have been illegal in the first place. Then again, in the US at least, bestiality is only illegal in some states. It was legal in Washington after all, until Mr. Hands :lol:


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 12, 2012)

Ricky said:


> True. That should have been worded way better. I think helios was referring to all the people who were posting about their "activities" on FA when they might have been illegal in the first place. Then again, in the US at least, bestiality is only illegal in some states. It was legal in Washington after all, until Mr. Hands :lol:


I'm pretty sure beastiality s legal. someone on Skype decided to troll me and sent me a link, I then clicked on it and it brough my to a zoophillia website ;_; glad he found it funny. he basically renamed it so I wouldn't see what it was. I'm pretty sure that website would've been taken down if it was illegal.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 12, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> I'm pretty sure beastiality s legal. someone on Skype decided to troll me and sent me a link, I then clicked on it and it brough my to a zoophillia website ;_; glad he found it funny. he basically renamed it so I wouldn't see what it was. I'm pretty sure that website would've been taken down if it was illegal.



Showing bestiality and committing the act are two completely separate things.

Also, something is generally only illegal for a website if it's illegal where the server is physically located.

I was talking about the act of bestiality which is illegal in some states in the US and legal in others.

As for other countries, I haven't a clue. I'm sure it's on Wikipedia or something.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 12, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Remember Ricky! You can be as crazy with the furry fandom as you want with it as long as you have fun! Words chewfox lived by and what she was ultimately crucified for by the fandom she loved. Oh furries and their silly fandom.



Okay, I retract my statement... sort of. Have fun with it, but do do stupid crap like putting your sex life on national TV. Of course, that applies to everything, so I think it should have been a given.


----------



## BRN (Dec 12, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Showing bestiality and committing the act are two completely separate things.
> 
> Also, something is generally only illegal for a website if it's illegal where the server is physically located.
> 
> ...


Laws are pretty erratic around the world. Some countries outright ban the act on moral and health grounds, some countries legalise but restrict in a similar manner to drugs, others still cover some actions but not the full range of possibilities.  

You're right, it's on Wikipedia.

It would be hilarious if you brought it up. Maybe you could showcase the Mr. Hands video as "discussion material". :u


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 12, 2012)

From wearing tails to school to ham beasts right to beastiality

Oh faf u cwazy


----------



## Validuz (Dec 12, 2012)

d.batty said:


> From wearing tails to school to ham beasts right to beastiality
> 
> Oh faf u cwazy



Not just FAF. The internet..


----------



## shootmister (Dec 12, 2012)

I think the fact that this post got so many replies means we need some more post's in the den. 
This is a bit crazy.


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 12, 2012)

SIX said:


> The gradual slide to thought-crimes has _begun_



the only thought crime being comitted here is your lack of thinking, hyuk-hyuk.  what i meant was, we should encourage zoos to explain exactly why they think its OK for them to do what they do.

Zoos actually believe that they're 'relationships' are consensual and have meaning.  I'm thinking it would be funny to tell them "yeah bro, speak up about that, I'm sure everyone will understand", because then they would go spout their Zoo nonsense and probably get arrested.

And, I guess no one ever said that the world won't accept zoos.  Personally, I don't think theres anything they could say that would ever make me accept them, but who knows, maybe if they all spoke up as a group, then the world would accept them?

But then again, the whole subject of bestiality itself is taboo, and whoever brought this up in the first place really shouldn't have done that.  It really pisses me off.

EDIT: oh yeah, and I forgot about the OP.

You kind of piss me off because you seem to be using furry as a way of easing yourself into seeing yourself as gay.  If you're gay, then go be gay.  Furry is a sexual orientation in its own right, so if thats not you, then go somewhere else.


----------



## Dokid (Dec 12, 2012)

helioswolf said:


> You kind of piss me off because you seem to be using furry as a way of easing yourself into seeing yourself as gay.  If you're gay, then go be gay.  *Furry is a sexual orientation in its own right*, so if thats not you, then go somewhere else.



Wat?

No seriously. Furry is not a SEXUAL ORIENTATION. You do not need to come out as a furry. It is a hobby and in some cases people take it a bit farther and make it their lifestyle.

Sigh...When will people learn that.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 12, 2012)

helioswolf said:


> the only thought crime being comitted here is your lack of thinking, hyuk-hyuk.  what i meant was, we should encourage zoos to explain exactly why they think its OK for them to do what they do.



Explaining why someone thinks zoophilia is okay isn't even a crime. That's *the very definition* of thoughtcrime. Opinions aren't illegal.

You didn't put much thought into your post, did you 



> But then again, the whole subject of bestiality itself is taboo, and whoever brought this up in the first place really shouldn't have done that.  It really pisses me off.



Actually, I brought it up and knowing I pissed you off brings me an overwhelming sense of accomplishment and satisfaction. I really like it when people are too much of a pansy to talk about controversial subjects and just flip their shit XD



> You kind of piss me off because you seem to be using furry as a way of easing yourself into seeing yourself as gay.  If you're gay, then go be gay.  *Furry is a sexual orientation in its own right*, so if thats not you, then go somewhere else.



...and you say zoos are fucked? :lol:


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 12, 2012)

It actually is a sexual orientation, and I think its only fair that we're honest with the HIGHSCHOOL STUDENT who started this thread.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 12, 2012)

helioswolf said:


> It actually is a sexual orientation, and I think its only fair that we're honest with the HIGHSCHOOL STUDENT who started this thread.



OMFG you are hopeless :/


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 12, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Explaining why someone thinks zoophilia is okay isn't even a crime. That's *the very definition* of thoughtcrime. Opinions aren't illegal.
> 
> You didn't put much thought into your post, did you







Ricky said:


> Actually, I brought it up and knowing I pissed you off brings me an overwhelming sense of accomplishment and satisfaction. I really like it when people are too much of a pansy to talk about controversial subjects and just flip their shit XD



I can deal with the whole concept of zoophilia/bestiality, but I was surprised.



Ricky said:


> ...and you say zoos are fucked? :lol:


I can't respect zoos because they are not being open and honest about their position.  I think they need to make a case for themselves.  My whole point is that I don't think there's a way zoos can ever justify their position to the world.



Ricky said:


> OMFG you are hopeless :/



being hopeless is my hobby.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 12, 2012)

Go easy on him Ricky. The loser doesn't even have an avatar.


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 12, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Go easy on him Ricky. The loser doesn't even have an avatar.



furry is either a sexual orientation or a fetish.  Either way, its a part of a person's sexuality.  That's what furry is, and the WHOLE WORLD agrees with me.


No matter how many asspats you all give each other, no one's ever going to see furry as 'just a hobby'.  And it's not because of the CSI episode, or the Tyra Banks thing, or any of that stuff.  It's because thats what furry is.  HELLOOOOOO, we are talking on a forum for the world's largest furry porn database.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 12, 2012)

helioswolf said:


> furry is either a sexual orientation or a fetish.  Either way, its a part of a person's sexuality.  That's what furry is, and the WHOLE WORLD agrees with me.
> 
> 
> No matter how many asspats you all give each other, no one's ever going to see furry as 'just a hobby'.  And it's not because of the CSI episode, or the Tyra Banks thing, or any of that stuff.  It's because thats what furry is.  HELLOOOOOO, we are talking on a forum for the world's largest furry porn database.




Sorry, my mom told me not to talk to people who don't have avatars. If you get one, I'll probably respond to you.

â€‹and by respond, I mean mock and ridicule you until you leave this thread an an_hero.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 12, 2012)

The derp is strong with this one.


----------



## Dokid (Dec 12, 2012)

helioswolf said:


> furry is either a sexual orientation or a fetish.  Either way, its a part of a person's sexuality.  That's what furry is, and the WHOLE WORLD agrees with me.
> 
> 
> No matter how many asspats you all give each other, no one's ever going to see furry as 'just a hobby'.  And it's not because of the CSI episode, or the Tyra Banks thing, or any of that stuff.  It's because thats what furry is.  HELLOOOOOO, we are talking on a forum for the world's largest furry porn database.



....

You are a lost cause. Anyways OP ignore his advice. Furry is like any other fandom. Here, we have a prime example as one of the stupid fans.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 12, 2012)

Dokid said:


> ....
> 
> You are a lost cause. Anyways OP ignore his advice. Furry is like any other fandom. Here, we have a prime example as one of the stupid fans.



No, OP should not ignore his advice, but rather take note that this is the kind of fucked up shit he's attracting by wearing his tail in the open like that.


----------



## Dokid (Dec 12, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> No, OP should not ignore his advice, but rather take note that this is the kind of fucked up shit he's attracting by wearing his tail in the open like that.



So what if the kid wants to wear a tail? I do that every once in a while. Its when you see crazies like that when you ignore them and don't let them get near you.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 12, 2012)

I think the person wearing the tail in public (and not during a convention/meet) IS the crazy person you'd want to avoid.


----------



## Dokid (Dec 12, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> I think the person wearing the tail in public (and not during a convention/meet) IS the crazy person you'd want to avoid.



Hey freedom of what to wear. At least he's not wearing it 24/7. It's just a once in a while thing.


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah, fursuiting is pretty cool.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 12, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Hey freedom of what to wear. At least he's not wearing it 24/7. It's just a once in a while thing.




And freedom of me to think whatever I want of the people that do.


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 12, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> And freedom of me to think whatever I want of the people that do.



And freedom of me to try to change your mind :/


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 12, 2012)

Maximum derp reached.


----------



## shootmister (Dec 12, 2012)

Watching this post degrade more and more has made me laugh pretty hard.


----------



## Anubite (Dec 12, 2012)

In the same boat as you shoot. Watching the drama is a fun spectator sport for furries.


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm going to release a rap album under the name 'Maximum Derp'.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 13, 2012)

Anubite said:


> In the same boat as you shoot. Watching the drama is a fun spectator sport for furries.




If you honestly think this is drama, either you don't watch anyone on FA or you're not a real furry.


----------



## Anubite (Dec 13, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> If you honestly think this is drama, either you don't watch anyone on FA or you're not a real furry.



Its just funny to see Helios post, and yea, this is really not anything now that I look at some of the other threads.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 13, 2012)

Anubite said:


> Its just funny to see Helios post, and yea, this is really not anything now that I look at some of the other threads.




It's the ramblings of a mad man. 





That or a sexually disgruntled teenager.


----------



## Anubite (Dec 13, 2012)

Ill take the bottom one, seems a bit more common on a furry forum.


----------



## Demensa (Dec 13, 2012)

No amount of popcorn gifs can express my thoughts on this thread.


helioswolf said:


> I'm going to release a rap album under the name 'Maximum Derp'.



The last track will be a 20 minute long ambient piece, in which you read this thread word for word, in a profound and thoughtful tone.


----------



## ZerX (Dec 13, 2012)

hahahaha. this thread is fucking awesome.
reading most stuff in this topic has me LoLing hardcore.


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 13, 2012)

lol furries.


----------



## BRN (Dec 13, 2012)

helioswolf said:


> the only thought crime being comitted here is your lack of thinking, hyuk-hyuk. what i meant was, we should encourage zoos to explain exactly why they think its OK for them to do what they do.
> 
> Zoos actually believe that they're 'relationships' are consensual and have meaning. I'm thinking it would be funny to tell them "yeah bro, speak up about that, I'm sure everyone will understand", because then they would go spout their Zoo nonsense and probably get arrested.
> 
> ...


The prevalence of zoophilia is 1:8 in people, 1:6 in furries. 

The oldest pornographic material ever found depicted a woman getting rutted by a bull.

Wikipedia shows that pet relationships are actively legalised, though monitored and restricted, in several developed first-world countries.

Even just a crude google search brings up plenty of discussion about the topic.

This information is freely available for you, and as with all things, your opinion is totally up to you, but speaking as someone who values scientific investigation and flexibility of thought, "I don't think there's anything they could say that would ever make me accept them" smacks of superiority, moral objectivity, overties to cultural sentiments, and negligence in your sense of critical thinking. Why not go and talk to one?

Edit: Actually, it just sounds like you're not really invested in the philosophies of law and justice; sounds more like just tribal morality. Whatever floats your boat, dude. Mccain for president.


----------



## Ames (Dec 13, 2012)

Way to be a retarded sociopathic fuck, OP.  Everybody on this forum applauds you for your glorious actions.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 13, 2012)

My ex wore cat ears a lot. Nothing real elaborate and she looked good in them...
no one messed with her and this was college. I'm sure it was because she was a girl though. That sort of thing is more appropriate for girls it seems. Don't know why and not complaining. I wouldn't do this though. I don't like wearing any sort of costumes. :<


----------



## ZerX (Dec 13, 2012)

this tshirt is perfect for the OP

(wearing this shirt brings you to furfag lvl 100)






http://www.spreadshirt.com/banana-yiff-furry-furries-women-s-t-shi-C3376A6251729


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 13, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Way to be a retarded sociopathic fuck, OP.  Everybody on this forum applauds you for your glorious actions.  Keep up the good work.


Welp there you go. That, in harsher terms, is my exact stance on this whole thing. OP why would you open yourself up to so much ridicule just to find more furries? I'm sure you could get the crap beaten out of you in some places for pulling such a stunt. Not to mention it is just unnecessary and dumb. I can't really blame you though. When I was your age I might have thought of doing the same thing. Just think before you do things like this. Your social integrity is more important than finding furry friends. 

Can I just point out he's a wolf/fox hybrid. A Wolf/Fox hybrid. Wow.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 13, 2012)

ZerX said:


> this tshirt is perfect for the OP
> 
> (wearing this shirt brings you to furfag lvl 100)
> 
> ...



I need this shirt.


Also what the hell am I reading. :|


----------



## ZerX (Dec 13, 2012)

then u should order one. only 17.40 Yiff dollars. that shirt should be mandatory for all furfags.


----------



## Machine (Dec 13, 2012)

When your internet subculture is known mostly for making stockpiles of fetish porn that pose as morally questionable and/or dangerous/hazardous, I don't think you should be really proud of it.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 13, 2012)

If only it were possible to wear animated gif t-shirts






e: oops, embedded a more seizure friendly version. If you want to see the proper, flashing, seizure-inducing version, go here: http://i.imgur.com/rKPG2.gif


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 13, 2012)

Moth said:


> When your internet subculture is known mostly for making stockpiles of fetish porn that pose as morally questionable and/or dangerous/hazardous, I don't think you should be really proud of it.



Agreed. It happens with other things as well (I'm looking at you, anime), but with the furry fandom, it's just insane.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 13, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> Agreed. It happens with other things as well (I'm looking at you, anime), but with the furry fandom, it's just insane.



Anime is centered around anime. The fetish shit is only an add on. With furry, we're just a bunch of nerds who draw bad porn and wear animal costumes with strategically placed holes. Saying anime is similar to furry is insane, because they have an actual main platform to stand on.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 13, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Anime is centered around anime. The fetish shit is only an add on. With furry, we're just a bunch of nerds who draw bad porn and wear animal costumes with strategically placed holes. Saying anime is similar to furry is insane, because they have an actual main platform to stand on.



I was just saying that porn happens in anime as it happens in every "art form". There is clearly no comparison, because at least most (or pretty much all) anime that is seen by the mainstream isn't porn and you never hear of anime cosplay sex being featured on TV. I was just using anime as a contrast.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 13, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Anime is centered around anime. The fetish shit is only an add on. With furry, we're just a bunch of nerds who draw bad porn and wear animal costumes with strategically placed holes. Saying anime is similar to furry is insane, because they have an actual main platform to stand on.


pffft, the Anime fanclub is full of creepy nerds fondling hugpillows of their favourite underaged anime babe. 

e: but yes, it is far less wank-centric. Wait. Wait, no it isn't. The goddamn fanservice softcore porn animes are pretty much the most popular.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 13, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> pffft, the Anime fanclub is full of creepy nerds fondling hugpillows of their favourite underaged anime babe.
> 
> e: but yes, it is far less wank-centric. Wait. Wait, no it isn't. The goddamn fanservice softcore porn animes are pretty much the most popular.



I still have to agree with Toshabi. There's plenty of anime out there that people would have any qualms about showing their kids: Dragonball Z, Pokemon, Yu-Gi-Oh, Sonic X, the list goes on and on. Try looking up furry art on Google or Bing. Use strict filters and you'll still get hardcore fetish porn (maybe because the filters are useless, I don't know). At least with anime, it's somewhat more tame.


----------



## Taralack (Dec 13, 2012)

ZerX said:


> hahahaha. this thread is fucking awesome.
> reading most stuff in The Den has me LoLing hardcore.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 13, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> I still have to agree with Toshabi. There's plenty of anime out there that people would have any qualms about showing their kids: Dragonball Z, Pokemon, Yu-Gi-Oh, Sonic X, the list goes on and on. Try looking up furry art on Google or Bing. Use strict filters and you'll still get hardcore fetish porn (maybe because the filters are useless, I don't know). At least with anime, it's somewhat more tame.



I think its probably because most fandoms center on a specific show, movie, game etc or genre, this makes it a lot easier to hide most of the dirty shit in those fandoms. The furry fandom just centers on anthros in general which means there is little to hide our porn behind. In other words I don't know if furries are really are any more perverted than anyone else, we just don't have much to hide our porn behind. Or maybe furries just like to talk about it more.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 13, 2012)

Since this seems to now be about debating on if furry is awful or not now, I'm gunna chime in and say literally every fandom has just as much if not more terrible shit in it than furry does. Yes, even your precious animes. I'm not saying furry isn't awful with porn and such (it is) but other fandoms don't hide it better like you're saying they do. It takes maybe 5 minutes and just about as much effort to dig up similar gross, fetishy crap to furry. I never really got why furry gets more shit for being a cesspool of pervs when the entirety of internet fandoms is just as bad.

In short, fuck the internet. >:C


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 13, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I never really got why furry gets more shit for being a cesspool of pervs when the entirety of internet fandoms is just as bad.



That is pretty much what I was trying to get at.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 13, 2012)

Because animals


----------



## Mentova (Dec 13, 2012)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> That is pretty much what I was trying to get at.


Yup. In a perfect world, it would not be like this. But people are terrible and love weird, fucked up porn. So here we are. :c


----------



## Ricky (Dec 13, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Since this seems to now be about debating on if furry is awful or not now, I'm gunna chime in and say literally every fandom has just as much if not more terrible shit in it than furry does. Yes, even your precious animes. I'm not saying furry isn't awful with porn and such (it is) but other fandoms don't hide it better like you're saying they do.



Google Images says: you're wrong =P


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 13, 2012)

nothing can hide from the all-seeing eye that is the google


----------



## shootmister (Dec 13, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Google Images says: you're wrong =P



It's sad because your right.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 13, 2012)

Way to go Ricky, you systematically killed Mentova's long, well thought-out post with two simple google searches. The end result: FURRIES ARE FUCKING PORN OBSESSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shootmister (Dec 13, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Way to go Ricky, you systematically killed Mentova's long, well thought-out post with two simple google searches. The end result: FURRIES ARE FUCKING PORN OBSESSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Who's not porn obsessed in this world?


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 13, 2012)

Wait what? What the hell, Furry is not a sexuality and never will be. I don't know where you got that info but it is dead wrong.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 14, 2012)

shootmister said:


> Who's not porn obsessed in this world?



Me. But really, there are two kinds of people in the world; those who admit to having looked at porn in the past or who still do and those who don't admit to being liars. XD


----------



## Deo (Dec 14, 2012)

Furry is not a sexuality. It is disturbing that you'd even think that. 

For instance here I sit: I like furries, I wear animal costumes, but jesus does the concept of sexualizing animal-like things freak me the fuck out.

Also I think it's fucking stupid to wear a tail to school. I mean, yo have to be really attention starved to do shit like that. HEEEY GUIS I AM DISTURBING THE CLASSES. LOOK AT MY ASS. LOL I AM SO RANDUMB AND CUTESIE AND FURRY. OTHR FURRS CUM OUT CUM OUT WHEREVER U R. I WILL SEE ANY GLANCES AT MY FURRY BUTTTAIL AS YOU BEING FURRY.
SO MANY FURRIES IN MY SCHOOOL. I AM NO LONGER FUREVER ALONE!


----------



## Mentova (Dec 14, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Google Images says: you're wrong =P



If you ignore all the provocative pictures of underaged animu girls. The anime search just has less bare boobies.

Edit: Also its kind of dumb to base an argument off a 5 second google search when there are is a massive hentai industry that has lots of fucked up shit like child porn and rape. I'd argue that is even worse than furry because its mainstream and sold by actual corporations when furry porn is just freelance artists drawing weird shit.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 14, 2012)

Deo said:


> Furry is not a sexuality. It is disturbing that you'd even think that.
> 
> For instance here I sit: I like furries, I wear animal costumes, but jesus does the concept of sexualizing animal-like things freak me the fuck out.
> 
> ...



If I show you furry porn, will you melt like a pudding I left in the microwave too long?


----------



## Deo (Dec 14, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> If I show you furry porn, will you melt like a pudding I left in the microwave too long?


even the thought has my molecular structure de-proteinating... oh god.
oh god...
 oh jesus I am melting.....
_*FURRY JESUS TAKE THE WHEEL!*_


----------



## Ricky (Dec 14, 2012)

There is still conflation.

You don't say _anything in particular_ is "a sexuality." You are thinking of "sexual orientation."

Human sexuality is multifaceted and a lot more complicated than "gay" or "straight."

Saying "furry is a sexuality" is not syntactically correct and doesn't make any sense. Furry could be a part of someone's sexuality, though.

This is just semantics.



Mentova said:


> If you ignore all the provocative pictures of underaged animu girls. The anime search just has less bare boobies.



(NSFW obviously)

Things like these are not on the first page for "anime."



Mentova said:


> Edit: Also its kind of dumb to base an argument off a 5 second google search when there are is a massive hentai industry that has lots of fucked up shit like child porn and rape. I'd argue that is even worse than furry because its mainstream and sold by actual corporations when furry porn is just freelance artists drawing weird shit.



It's better than basing an argument off of "anime has just as much porn because I said so."

Actually, it's a pretty well-controlled experiment to see which one has more porn out there.


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 14, 2012)

Deo said:


> Furry is not a sexuality. It is disturbing that you'd even think that.
> 
> For instance here I sit: I like furries, I wear animal costumes, but jesus does the concept of sexualizing animal-like things freak me the fuck out.
> 
> ...



the same thing could be said about muslims and their burkas.

look at me, im so pious and etc...


----------



## Deo (Dec 14, 2012)

helioswolf said:


> the same thing could be said about muslims and their burkas.
> 
> look at me, im so pious and etc...



Get the fuck out.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 14, 2012)

Mentova said:


> If you ignore all the provocative pictures of underaged animu girls. The anime search just has less bare boobies.
> 
> Edit: Also its kind of dumb to base an argument off a 5 second google search when there are is a massive hentai industry that has lots of fucked up shit like child porn and rape. I'd argue that is even worse than furry because its mainstream and sold by actual corporations when furry porn is just freelance artists drawing weird shit.



Mentova wins. 

I mean, there's some child porn with furries too, but at least it's not very common. How often do you see an anime character that's not underaged? I'd say 9 out of 10 are. Take certain Final Fantasy characters that have been sexualized, like Rikku, the most annoying and useless character in fiction. She's 15 in X, 17 in X2. And even Square sexualized her at every turn. If it were live action, everyone who played those games would be registered sex offenders! Not to mention the incestuous crap between her, Yuna, and Brother. That's pedophilia on top of incest too, because they're adults by that point.

Aside from that... uh, tentacle rape! With underaged schoolgirls, still. And people get paid for this! Yeah, I was wrong... way wrong. Furry is tame compared to anime.

EDIT: 



> Actually, it's a pretty well-controlled experiment to see which one has more porn out there.



Think of it this way. We don't call anime porn anime. We call it hentai (outside of Japan anyway). Furry porn is just furry porn. Thus, by just entering furry, you preserve a kayword. Try searching hentai instead and report your findings. Average the two out for bonus points.

On second though... don't report your findings... please.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 14, 2012)

Can we ban this(heliowolf) terrible troll now please.  I think it's apparent it's an already banned user.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 14, 2012)

@NightWolf20:

Where the fuck is the porn on the Anime page?

Am I missing it or something?

I see no porn. At all.



NightWolf20 said:


> EDIT:
> 
> Think of it this way. We don't call anime porn anime. We call it hentai  (outside of Japan anyway). Furry porn is just furry porn. Thus, by just  entering furry, you preserve a kayword. Try searching hentai instead and  report your findings. Average the two out for bonus points.



No, we call furry porn "yiff."

I could search hentai vs. yiff but that's stupid because they both mean "porn."


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 14, 2012)

Ricky said:


> @NightWolf20:
> 
> Where the fuck is the porn on the Anime page?
> 
> ...



Okay, I'll give you that, but forgetting Google and terminology, let's focus on morality here. Which is worse; animal-people consenting to have sex, or teenagers posing provocatively, getting cornholed by squids, or groped by their cousins like a bunch of hillbillies? And need I remind you that people have turned the latter into a rather profitable business to the point where DVDs are circulated in mass.


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 14, 2012)

I am the porn dumpster.  bring to mee all your furry pr0nz O:


----------



## Ricky (Dec 14, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> Okay, forgetting Google and terminology, let's focus on morality here. Which is worse; animal-people consenting to have sex, or teenagers posing provocatively, getting cornholed by squids, or groped by their cousins like a bunch of hillbillies?



Infant rape.

I can provide you some links if you'd like, but I think I'd have to do it over PM ;3


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 14, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Infant rape.
> 
> I can provide you some links if you'd like, but I think I'd have to do it over PM ;3



No thanks. I got all I needed to know about that in your Rants and Raves thread about it. 

But seriously? People working in anime make millions off of sexualizing children/teenagers. If I had to chose between the guy doing it freelance for little to nothing or the big business stuffing it's pockets with profits from softcore and hardcore cartoon child porn, I'd go with the lesser of two evils, even though they're both disgusting.


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 14, 2012)

Some furries think that the whole cub art thing is a good outlet for people with pedophilic tendancies, but I don't know if I agree with that.  Just throwing it out there...


----------



## Ricky (Dec 14, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> No thanks. I got all I needed to know about that in your Rants and Raves thread about it.



Oh, no. I haven't ever posted _this_. I guarantee it would be the creepiest thing you've seen in your life.

The R+R thread was about Congress.



NightWolf20 said:


> But seriously? People working in anime make millions off of sexualizing children/teenagers. If I had to chose between the guy doing it freelance for little to nothing or the big business stuffing it's pockets with profits from softcore and hardcore cartoon child porn, I'd go with the lesser of two evils, even though they're both disgusting.



No argument there. I just think porn is more ubiquitous in Furry.

Anime is based around the Japanese animation which obviously has lots of clean stuff.

I would wager more people are into Furry specifically for porn or fetish material than Anime fans.



helioswolf said:


> Some furries think that the whole cub art  thing is a good outlet for people with pedophilic tendancies, but I  don't know if I agree with that.  Just throwing it out there...



There hasn't been enough research done to convince me one way or the other.

I don't really care though; I'm of the mindset people can draw whatever they want as long as they aren't causing actual harm to people.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 14, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Oh, no. I haven't ever posted _this_. I guarantee it would be the creepiest thing you've seen in your life.
> 
> The R+R thread was about Congress.
> 
> ...



Same here, no argument. My favorite animes all aired on 4kids and Toonami, so yeah.
Proportionally speaking, yes, no doubt. Strictly by numbers, I don't know. Anime is way bigger than furry. But really, the percentages are more important to me in constructing a feasible argument.

It's really all a quality versus quantity issue, in which case, after all things considered from this discussion I think furry and anime are on a somewhat even keel. ...somewhat.


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 14, 2012)

I think that its alright though for people to say that furry porn is disturbing on the same grounds that people say cub art / hentai is disturbing..
its definately a legitimate argument, and y'know, i think its OK to be disturbed by all that


----------



## Mentova (Dec 14, 2012)

Ricky said:


> (NSFW obviously)
> 
> Things like these are not on the first page for "anime."
> 
> ...


I'm not saying "anime has just as much porn because I said so". Literally your only evidence to suggest otherwise is a 5 second google search. That is not good data.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 14, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I'm not saying "anime has just as much porn because I said so". Literally your only evidence to suggest otherwise is a 5 second google search. That is not good data.



It proves this is wrong:



Mentova said:


> I'm not saying furry isn't awful with porn and  such (it is) but *other fandoms don't hide it better *like you're saying  they do.



WHY are you saying it has as much bad stuff, anyway? =P

(I'm assuming this is percent of all content)

I didn't get anything out of your post except random assertions that weren't back by anything.

At least I'm providing some data. If you have a better method, I'm all ears ^^


----------



## Mentova (Dec 14, 2012)

Ricky said:


> It proves this is wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fact that there is an entire industry devoted to selling anime kiddy porn should be enough for me to rest my case. :V


----------



## Ricky (Dec 14, 2012)

Mentova said:


> The fact that there is an entire industry devoted to selling anime kiddy porn should be enough for me to rest my case. :V



It's not. You even quoted the part where I said "I'm assuming this is percent of all content."


----------



## Mentova (Dec 14, 2012)

Ricky said:


> It's not. You even quoted the part where I said "I'm assuming this is percent of all content."



How is it not? The data you presented is from page 1 of a google image search. The data I am presenting is the fact that there is a massive anime porn industry backed by actual corporations and publishers. If I _really_ felt like it I'm sure I could do the research to dig up percentages and other such numbers, but its 3:30 in the morning and its about stupid drawn porn of all things so its hardly important lol.


I mean hell, look at every fandom ever. They all have asstons of porn. MLP, Supernatural, Anime, etc. Its not just a furry thing to have asstons of fucked up porn. It is every fandom. Which again, confuses me as to why people act like its only a furry thing.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 14, 2012)

Mentova said:


> How is it not? The data you presented is from page 1 of a google image search. The data I am presenting is the fact that there is a massive anime porn industry backed by actual corporations and publishers. If I _really_ felt like it I'm sure I could do the research to dig up percentages and other such numbers, but its 3:30 in the morning and its about stupid drawn porn of all things so its hardly important lol.



It's 12:30, here >.>

My point was Anime obviously DOES hide it better.

The one-page Google Image search clearly demonstrates that fact. There are 10+ porn images for Furry and ABSOLUTELY JACK SHIT for Anime XD

That's because the percent of Furry content that is porn/fetish stuff is higher. That or it is a huge coincidence. (but I doubt it)

And yeah, there's a huge industry behind it but Anime is WAY bigger and there has always been weird stuff in Japan.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 14, 2012)

Ricky said:


> It's 12:30, here >.>
> 
> My point was Anime obviously DOES hide it better.
> 
> ...


I'll give you that its hidden a bit better since anime is way more mainstream than furry is (and probably will ever be)

I still disagree though that furry has a higher percentage of porn in it, but I guess until we get numbers (which we may never get accurate numbers on) we'll have to agree to disagree on that point.

Can we at least agree bronies are a bunch of crazy pervs? :V


----------



## Deo (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey guys, this thread is waaaaaay off topic. I think it might be time to kill the thread, ya?


----------



## Ricky (Dec 14, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Can we at least agree bronies are a bunch of crazy pervs? :V



I kinda lump that in with furry. It's just Rule 34 stuff.

I mean, one of my favorite furry artists from like 15 years ago is a Brony now, apparently. (look at the favs, lol)

So, the answer is "yes" XP



Deo said:


> Hey guys, this thread is waaaaaay off topic. I think it might be time to kill the thread, ya?



Off topic? In this forum?

NO WAY


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 14, 2012)

Hahaha, I was just about to say...not only has it got of track but plummeting of a broken bridge.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 14, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Hahaha, I was just about to say...not only has it got of track but plummeting of a broken bridge.



There was never a track to be on. If there was, this train derailed right out of the station.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 14, 2012)

Heheh, your probably right


----------



## Mentova (Dec 14, 2012)

Eh, guess I'll lock it. This debate wasn't really a destructive derail, but this thread sucked from the beginning.:V


----------

